# Fed crackdowns @ rainbow gatherings



## germanbini

So as has become "business as usual," LEO have been very active at this year's Rainbow Gathering, looking to arrest some folks for possession of marijuana and other drugs and drug paraphernalia. 

An article online at CannibisNow indicates that this year's Burning Man festival will have similar and possibly even tougher crackdowns.

_Legal cannabis sales in Nevada are set to start this July, but the Department of the Interior’s Bureau of Land Management will be showing no love to the state’s new cannabis users: A microscopic 10 nanograms of cannabis per milliliter of urine (or 2 ng/ml of blood) will get you popped if you’re behind the wheel, according to a statement in today’s Federal Register.

Law enforcement will conduct the tests at their own discretion, but also at BLM’s request, based on guidelines listed in today’s announcement. Erratic driving or possession of anything falling under the notoriously broad category of “drug paraphernalia” appear to be the chief “red flags” that will initiate these encounters.

What’s more ludicrous than leaving your rolling papers in plain sight, ultimately forcing you to pee in a cup? The state’s standard for how much pot you can have in your system: A nanogram is a billionth of a gram — most of the smallest edibles in California have about two milligrams of THC in them. If 1 percent of that remains in your system when you’re behind the wheel, it’ll be considered a DUI. And anyone who smokes a joint the second half of that week will likely fail with such a low testing threshold, high or not._​
Since Slab City is technically BLM land, I hate to say it, but I wouldn't be surprised if those same folks showed up for the Jamboree.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

It sucks that cops are trying to bust people for something like possession at Burning Man and Rainbow but I don't see this happening at the Jamboree. As far as I could tell, law enforcement was pretty scarce in the Slabs and didn't seem to be actively looking to bust people. Plus the Jamboree is pretty small-scale (less than 50 folks) so it's not like Rainbow where thousands of people are convening in one place. In short, I'm not too concerned about this happening at the Jamboree.


----------



## Vanholio

I *might* support checking people for DUI if using and possession itself wasn't a crime. Then it's just a public safety measure. But no, they'll go full monty on this thing. Bastards.


----------



## coolrayfruge

That is one Government agency they should get rid of. Instead of cutting funding to Healthcare, education and other programs that actually help people. In Apple Valley they're arresting people who are living off Grid . Using building code violations to arrest and stop them living independently, freely. Saying you can own your land . You just can't build on it.


MolotovMocktail said:


> It sucks that cops are trying to bust people for something like possession at Burning Man and Rainbow but I don't see this happening at the Jamboree. As far as I could tell, law enforcement was pretty scarce in the Slabs and didn't seem to be actively looking to bust people. Plus the Jamboree is pretty small-scale (less than 50 folks) so it's not like Rainbow where thousands of people are convening in one place. In short, I'm not too concerned about this happening at the Jamboree.


Same as it ever was , Same as it ever was!


----------



## spectacular

Doesn't seem like it's gonna be big enough or well known for that


----------



## gnossos

I'm automatically protective over my beloved, lesser-known communities like Rainbow and the like, so my first response reading the OP was defensive. However, when I stop and think about it, if Fam keeps doing shit like they did to fuck up the Ocala gathering a couple years or so back... Idk...

I'm hazy on the details, but I remember reading about some incident that if I remember correctly, effectively Xed the Ocala National Forest as a gathering spot. Something about someone getting killed over a fucking SMART PHONE! I almost cried when I read that shit, sucks losing faith in the last little bit of humanity I still had any faith in. :/

Anyone else hear about that shit? From what I recall, one dude was being douchey about someone having a smart phone at a gathering and I guess the one douchey dude threw that person's phone in a fucking bonfire. Somehow that escalated into a death, I believe the person who's phone was thrown in the fire shot the person who threw it? I really should, Idk, maybe Google the shit instead of just trying to tell the story secondhand. lol.


----------



## gnossos

This MIGHT be what I read but I could've sworn it was at least 2 years ago:

Murder darkens Rainbow Gathering (March 2015)


----------



## Matt Derrick

this thread doesn't really have anything to do with the jamboree, so i'm moving it to the events area.


----------



## Coywolf

Isn't Slab City state trust land, and therefore under the state police jurisdiction and not BLM? The slabs would have been gone a longtime ago if it was federal land.

BLM should have no jurisdiction there, and federal law still trumps state, but it is rare to see Marijuana law enforced in california. DUI Isa different story though. BTW, Marijuana is now legal in the state of california.


----------



## Shwillam

Fucking A... Thanks @Hawthorn for sending me this.
This is




@Dragononn and I. Fucking assholes with cameras


----------



## rooster831

Sirius said:


> Fucking A... Thanks @Hawthorn for sending me this.
> This is
> View attachment 38338
> @Dragononn and I. Fucking assholes with cameras



I can only imagine what came after the "but" in the article under the picture hahahahaha

Fuckin rainbow kids . . . scapegoats from hell they are.


----------

